# LE Things you love, by Collection...



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2008)

Did you ever go back through color stories since you started with MAC, and think back on each collection and what you bought?   And then think about what you have used often enough to make it worth your purchase?  I look back on all I bought since I started collecting, and realize that I probably only should have purchased 1/4 of the stuff I bought.  There is so much that I don't use or have sold off.  When I think about it... I spent $14 for an eyeshadow, and used it once, but can't part with it because you might want to use it later....  If you feel like joining me, go back through the color stories ( found here http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...tories-112226/ ), and list your "I'm really glad I bought that" items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It will be fun to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I started collecting in January 2006.  Here are my favorites from each collection - it is amazing to see how much smaller my LE collection would be if it contained the things I used enough to be worth the cost...

*2006*

*Sundressing* - Gold Dusk Pigment
*Amuse* - Lithograph and Graphic Brown Fluidlines, Porcelain Pink MSF
*Danse* - French Grey e/s

*2007*

*Barbie* - Style it Up l/s, Sweetness l/g,  Don't be Shy Blush
*Strange Hybrid* - Moonflower and Rose Blanc e/s
*Tendertones* - Take a Hint Tendertone
*C-Shock *- Wondergrass e/s
*Smoke Signals *- Gentle Fumes Quad
*Blue Storm* - Stormwatch e/s
*McQueen* - New Vegas MSF
*Antiquitease* - Your Ladyship and Sweet Sienna Pigments, Cool Eyes Palette

*2008*

*N-Collection* - 3N Lipsticks
*Fafi *- Sugar Trance l/g 
*Tendertones* - EZ Baby, Honey Bare, Tread Lightly
*Cool Heat* - Gulf Stream e/s, Solar White e/s, Warming Trend e/s
*Electroflash* - Fresh Green Mix MES
*Cult of Cherry* - Tempting and Shadowy Lady Quads, Blooming Blush, Cherry Blossom l/g

*2009*

*Hello Kitty* - Tippy blush
*Rose Romance* - Of Summer e/s, Silverthorn e/s, Rose Romance l/s, Vrigin Kiss l/g
*Makeup Art Cosmetics* - Photorealism Quad
*Love Lace* - Suave Intentions e/s, Love Lace e/s

*2010*

*Lillyland* - So Sweet So Easy blush, Resort Life l/g
*All Ages, All Races *- Personal Style Blush
*Spring Color Forecast* - Cha Cha l/g, Cultureclash l/g, Hot Hot Hot e/s, LaLa e/s
*Too Fabulous* - Boy Bait c/g, Fashion Scoop c/g, Naked Liner
*Give Me Liberty of London* - Bough Grey e/s, Birds and Berries e/s, Blue India n/p
*Art Supplies *- Designer Purple & Undercurrent Pearlglides


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2008)

My favorites also include some perm. items, not just LE.  These are not only the LE items that I got, but also ones that I missed and managed to get just a sample of *tear*.  Hopefully MAC will bless us with these again:

*2004
High Tea* - Fine China l/g 

*2005
D'bohemia* - Coco Pigment

*2006
**A Muse* - MES duos, Graphic Brown Fluidline, Shimpagne and Pink Porcelain MSFs 
*Nocturnelle* - Subtle pigment
*Danse* - En Pointe l/g, Glissade and Lightscapade MSFs

*2007*
*Barbie* - Mothbrown e/s, Fashionpack l/g, Pearl Blossom b/p
*Slimshine *- Bare and Gaily
*Strange Hybrid* - Flowerplay l/s, Prize Petal l/g, Fleurry blush
*Tendertones* - Shush!
*Rushmetal *- Mauvement and Gold Mode Pigments
*Flashtronic* - Mercurial and By Jupiter MES
*Smoke Signals *- Barely Lip l/s, Silver Fog Pigment
*Antiquitease* - Sweet Sienna Pigment, Her Fancy l/s, Earthly Riches MES
*Originals* - Clue and Parrot e/s

*2008*

*N-Collection* - Light Flush MSF, Neutral Pink e/s
*Fafi *- Sugar Trance l/g
*Heatherette* - Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 17, 2008)

2006
Sweetie Cake – Sweetie Cake LG 
Sundressing – Both pigments
Lure/bait/hooked – Waternymph (is that the name of that shadow? I can’t remember. Anyway, the green one.)
She Shines – Golder’s Green pigment
A Muse – all 3 MSFs
Zandra Rhodes – Zandra lipstick. I love this and don’t wear it enough.
Danse – Lightscapade and Jete.


2007
BLM – Beautyburst. Everyone was saying itw as a horrid ugly color but I love it. I actually wear it fairly regularly.
Plushglass – Oh oh!
Slimshine – Pink D’lush. I LOVE this color. On redheads, it’s magnificent.
Moonbathe – Firespot.
Tendertones – All of them.
C-Shock – Wondergrass shadow. I wish it hadn’t had as much sparkle to it as it does but whatever. It’s gorgeous.
In 3D – I loved all of it, but Apex is my favorite.
Mattene – Classic Dame.
Originals – Ochre Style

2008
N Collection – Warmed
Slimshine – Grenadine, Urgent, and Voile. 
Heatherette – ALL OF THE LIPPIES!
Dazzleglass – Love Alert


----------



## KikiB (Apr 17, 2008)

2006

Danse: Aire-de-Blu pigment (just got this today from a CCO and I am in love with it...it is so pretty with Moon's Reflection and then some Reflects Gold glitter)

2007

McQueen: Pagan e/s (a lot of people hate this, however I love it because it is so subtle, it's easy to pair with a yellow shade or a light blue shade)

2008

Fafi: Belightful iridescent powder (I wear this almost daily, like a bronzer but also as a highlighter to make my collarbone look even more prominent), Flash 'n Dash lipstick (how I like a red)
Heatherette: Style Minx l/g, Hollywood Nights l/s, the pigments (Jardin Aires, Pink Pearl), the glitters (3D Silver, Reflects Gold), Alpha Girl BP

Keep in mind I have missed out on a ton of the LE collections...


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 17, 2008)

Another great thread, *AudreyNicole*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*2004*
*Rococo* - Courtly L/S

*2005*
*D'Bohemia* - Deckchair Pigment
*Gold Play* - Stereo Rose MSF
*Rebelrock* - Blue Pigment
*Idol Eyes* - Peacocky Glitter Liner

*2006*
*She Shines* - Azreal Blue Pigment, Golder's Green Pigment, Sunnydaze Pigment, Sunpepper Pigment
*Lure* - Waternymph E/S

*2007*
*Barbie Loves MAC* - Rocking Chick L/S, Moth Brown E/S, Don't Be Shy Blush
*Balloonacy *- Pandamonium Quad
*C-Shock* - Eyepopping E/S, Wondergrass E/S, Vivacious L/S, Pomposity L/S
*Smoke Signals* - Gentle Fume Quad, Smoking Eyes Quad
*Mattene* - Immodest L/S 
*Alexander McQueen* - Pharoah Paint Pot, Otherwordly Paint Pot
*Antiquitease* - Sweet Sienna Pigment, Your Ladyship Pigment

*2008*
*Fafi* - Fashion Frenzy Blush
*Heatherette* - All 4 Lipsticks, Bonus Beat, Starlet Kiss, Style Minx Lipglasses, Alpha Girl Beauty Powder

Now we need a favorite permanent items thread. Or do we have one already?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 17, 2008)

I JUST got into MAC...

N collection-4n lipstick, light flush MSF, warmed MSF

Fafi-Sugar trance l/g

Heatherette-LL l/s, Fleshpot l/s, sock hop l/g, bonus beat l/g, trio 1.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 17, 2008)

2007
Rockocco- Pure vanity lipglass
Novel Twist- Whim blush, 182 brush
Rushmetal- Cocomotion and gold mode pigments
Flashtronic- By jupiter mes, perfectly pink lipglass
Smoke Signals- Smoking eyes quad, orpheus kohl power, wildfire nail lacquer
Alexander McQueen- jealous kohl power

2008
N Collection- remotely grey eyeshadow
Heatherette- melrose mood lipstick


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm strictly a piggie and lippie girl so this is almost exclusively those items!

2003 
Tan Ray - Coco Beach pigment

2004
Rock It - All Girl pigment
Lustreful (Asia) - Quietone lipstick
Zoom Lash - Blue Storm pigment

2005
Rebelrock - Blue pigment
Lingerie - Goldenaire pigment
D'Bohemia - Deckchair and Coco pigments
Naturally Eccentric - curiositease lipstick

2006 
Sundressing - Gold Dusk and Softwash Grey pigments
Sweetie Cake - Lily White pigment
She Shines - Night Light & Golders Green pigments
Nocturnelle - Subtle & Entremauve pigments
Culturebloom - Poppy Hop lipstick

2007
BLM - modern miss lipstick, pearl sunshine BP
Smoke Signals - Brew & Mellow Flame lipsticks,  Raven & Orpheus kohls,    Smoke Signals pigment
McQueen - Jealous & Black Karat kohls
Lightful Asia Colour - Soft Washed & Quietly pigments
Antiquitease - Queens Sin lipstick, Sweet Sienna & Your Ladyship Pigments

2008
pending!! hoping that mutiny and bell bottom blue pigments and port red lipstick will be the knockouts!!


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 18, 2008)

*2007*

*BARBIE LOVES MAC -* Moth Brown e/s, Real Doll l/s
*BALLOONACY -* Pandamonium Quad, Perky l/g
*STRANGE HYBRID -* Moonflower e/s, Floral Fantasy e/s
*MOONBATHE -* Firespot e/s, Solar Plum l/s
*C-SHOCK -* Bang on Blue e/s, Romping e/s, Wondergrass e/s
*RUSHMETAL -* Mauvement p/m, Gold Mode p/m, Copperized p/m, Cocomotion p/m
*FLASHTRONIC -* Ether me/s, Tectonic me/s, Electro-Lush l/g, Northern Lights MSF
*PAINTERLY -* Rubenesque p/p, Fresco Rose p/p
*IN 3D* - Apex 3D glass, Neutralzone l/g pencil
*SMOKE SIGNALS -* Smoke Signals Quad, Gentle Fumes Quad, Smoke Signals p/m, Raven and Orpheus Kohl Power, Emote Blush 
*BLUESTORM -* Mystery and Feline Kohl Power, Atmospheric l/g, Thunder, Stormwatch and Blue Storm e/s
*MATTE2* - All of them
*ANTIQUITEASE -* Earthly Riches me/s, Your Ladyship p/m, Uppity Fluidline, Red Romp l/g
*A:ROYAL ASSETS -* Cool and Metallic e/s palettes
*A:FINERY -* All of them
*CURIOSITEASE -* Cool p/m set, Warm lipglasses
*ORIGINALS -* Parrot e/s, Ochre Style e/s, Memorabilia e/s and Daisychain e/s, Twig Twig and Rozz Revival l/s, Nico Now and Full on Lust l/g

*2008*

*N COLLECTION -* Light Flush MSF, 3N and 5N l/s, 2N l/g, Soft Ochre p/p 
*FAFI -* Sassed Up IBP, Hipness Blush, Rollickin' and Cash Flow p/p, all the lipsticks, Squeeze It and Totally It l/g


----------



## starr (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm fairly new to mac and i don't really have that much budget for it but here goes....

barbie -- moth brown e/s
3d glass -- in 3d 
blue storm -- atmospheric/lull l/g
flashtronic -- lovestone mes & northern light msf


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 18, 2008)

*2005*
*Lingerie*-Petticoat

*2006*
*Amuse*-Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES

*2007*
*Barbie Loves MAC*-Pearl Blossom BP,Mothbrown,Rocking Chick ls,Dont Be Shy
*Strange Hybrid*-Flowerplay,Cultured
*Flashtronic*-Mercurial,Ether,Lovestone,Quarry,By Jupiter,Tectonic,Gold Spill & Northern Light
*Painterly*-Painterly
*Novel Twist*-Pro Brush Set
*Blue Storm*-Rainy Day np
*Smoke Signals*-Gentle Fume Quad,Wildfire np
*MAC for McQueen*-New Vegas MSF
*Antiquitease;Color*-Earthly Riches MES
*Antiquitease;Royal Assets*-Metallic E/S Palette
*Metal-X*-Pink Ingot
*Originals*-Parrot

*2008*
*N Collection*-Light Flush MSF,3N lipstick,Neutral Pink,Rich Flesh
*Fafi*-Nice Vice PP,Sassed-Up IPP,Verve-Acious IPP
*Beauty Powder Blush*-Sweetness
*DressCamp*-Dresscampx4 Face Palette


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 18, 2008)

le's which have stood out for me:

2005
oi! oi! oi! lipglass - i have literally a smudge left, but it's the prettiest lilac pink gloss ever..
mystical mist e/s - a lovely deep frosty purple

2006
azreal blue pigment - a really lovely icy pastel blue. i've used half of it o_o
jadeye f/l - a beautiful metallic pale teal, very creamy.
violet underground khol - vivid indigo which i still use, great smudged into black.

2007
oh-oh! plushglass - fab coppery coral shade
softnote & deep sigh tendertones - i'm a fan of these, they smell gorgeous, leave a nice tint & feel really silky.
cloudburst & blue storm e/s's - rich, striking blues
feline khol power - very intense creamy jet black eyeliner...i'm running out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2008
nothing really :/ looks set to change though.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Apr 18, 2008)

Fairly new to MAC, I don't know what collections everything comes from or when they came out since alot my sister purchsed for me at a CCO. I'll just list everything I absolutely LOVE!!

Antiquitease - Sweet Sienna and Your Ladyship Pigments
Slimshines - Funshine and Bare
Strange Hybrid - Moonflower e/s (wish I had 10)
Fafi - Quad 1 (use it all the time)

Pigments:
Cocomotion
Entremauve
Golder's Green
Viz-a-violet
Sunnydaze
Accent Red
Off The Radar
Steel Blue
Blue Brown
Provence
Jewelmarine Glitter( I must go get another from my MAC store)

Parrot e/s
waternymph e/s
fertile e/s
rose blanc e/s

Northern Lights MSF
Light Flush MSF
Shimpagne MSF
Alpha Girl B/P
Joyouse BPB
Feeling BPB
Shy Beauty BPB


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 18, 2008)

My favorite LE's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2006:
*Amuse *- Shooting Star MSF
*Untamed* - Untamed Eyes Quad
*Nocturnelle* - Entremauve Pigment *my love!!*'
*Formal Black* - Intense Eyes pallet

2007:
*Barbie <3 Mac* - Mothbrown
*Balloonacy* - The quad
*Strange Hybrid* - Moonflower + Fertile e/s's
*C-Shock* - Wondergrass, Big T, Romping e/s's
*Flashtronic* - By Jupiter, Techtonic, Ether, Quarry Sky, Lovestone, Mercurial
*Blue Storm* - Blue Storm, Thunder, Cloudbust e/s's, Feline + Mystery Kohl Powers
*Smoke Signals* - Gentle Fume Eyes
*Mac for McQueen* - Haunting e/s
*Antiquitease *- Mi'Lady!!*
Metal X* - 6th Sin, Metal Blu
*Originals* - Parrot + A Little Folie e/s's

2008:
*N-Collection* - Nano Gold +Neutral Pink e/s's and 4N lipstick, Light Flush + Warmed MSF's
*Fafi* - Rollickin + Nice Vice paint pots, High Top lipstick, Hipness + Fashon Frenzy blush, Sassed Up Ipp
*Beauty Powder Blush*: True Romantic, Serenely

I'm sure there are a few things I missed but I can't think of them.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 18, 2008)

I want to see MAC Whore's list!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 18, 2008)

Ooh!  This is fun!  


*2004
Tantress*- Light My Fire l/g, New Flame l/g 

*2006
**Classics *- Lovemate l/s*
Lure*- Sex Ray l/g

*2007*
*Barbie* - Happening Gal l/g
*Rushmetal *- All of the Pigments
*Smoke Signals *- Raven & Orpheus Kohl Powers
*Blue Storm* - Mystery Kohl Power
*Alexander McQueen* - Black Karat, Jealous Kohl Powers
*Antiquitease* - Sweet Sienna, Gold Stroke & Your Ladyship Pigments

*2008*

*Heatherette* - Style Minx l/g


----------



## kymmilee (Apr 19, 2008)

DANSE:
-lightscapade. i bought 2

BARBIE LOVES MAC:
-mothbrown. i bought 4 of these
-pearl sunshine beauty powder

BALLOONACY:
-pandamonium eyes quad
-fun fun. i bought 2

NOVEL TWIST:
-181se brush

IN3D:
-lightswitch

BLUE STORM:
-stormwatch

N COLLECTION:
-2n lipstick
-3n lipstick
-nanogold
-light flush

FAFI:
-hipness

HEATHERETTE:
-melrose mood. i bought 3 of these


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 19, 2008)

~ 2006
*Lure*: Waternymph e/s, Bait l/g, Delphic f/l, Maidenchant blushcreme
*Amuse*: Shimpagne msf, Heat/Element mes duo
*Untamed*: Unflappable l/s
*Nocturnelle*: Passionate e/s
*Jewelescent*: Graphic Brown f/l, Peacocky glitter liner

~ 2007
*Barbie Loves MAC*: Pearl Sunshine b/p, Malibu Barbie l/g, Mothbrown e/s, Fab blush
*Balloonacy*: Pandamonuim Eyes X4
*Strange Hybrid*: Strange Hybrid l/s, Orchidazzle l/s, Fertile e/s
*Moonbathe*: Firespot e/s, Other Worldly blush, Molten Sol lll
*C-Shock*: Wondergrass e/s, Going Bananas e/s
*Flashtronic*: Flashtronic l/g, Northern Light msf
*Smoke Signals*: Mellow Flame l/s, Barely Lit l/s, Illicit l/g, Soft and Slow l/g
*Blue Storm*: Stormwatch e/s, Thunder e/s, Whirlwind nailpolish
*Alexander McQueen for MAC*: Black Karat k/p, Jealous k/p, Masque l/s
*Antiquitease*: Sweet Sienna pigment
*Metal-X*: Pure Ore, Cyber, 6th Sin, Plum Electric
*Originals*: Ochre Style e/s

~ 2008
*N Collection*: Neutral Pink e/s, Modest Tone e/s, Dark Edge e/s, 3N l/s, 2N l/g
*Fafi for MAC*: Hipness blush, Strawbaby l/s
*Heatherette*: Alpha Girl b/p, Lollipop Lovin l/s, Sock Hop l/g, Hollywood Nights l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 19, 2008)

I love most of my collection, so when I am trying to think now what I have and what I like the best, I find it's almost impossible to choose, LOL! But here are some:

*2006:*
*Danse: *Air-de-Blu pigment - I snagged this one up in the beginning of last year, without even knowing it was LE, when I first got hooked on MAC. It's so gorgeous.

*2007:*
*Barbie:* Moth brown and Springtime skipper e/s
*Strange Hybrid:* Strange Hybrid lipstick, Prize Petal lipglass, Rose Blanc e/s
*Moonbathe: *Elaborate lipglass, Honey Moon lipstick
*Flashtronic:* Quarry MES, Ether MES - I thought I hated Ether, but I learned how to use it and now I love it.
*Rushmetal: *Gold Mode and Revved-up piggies
*Blue Storm: *Blue storm and Thunder e/s, Mystery kohl power
*Antiquitease/Holiday 2007: *Smokey eye palette, Family Silver and Earthly Riches MES, Your Ladyship pigment, Glamorsun lipglass

*2008
**Fafi*: Fafi eyes 1 - the only thing I bought, and I really like it
*Heatherette: *Trio 1, Lollipop Lovin lipstick - same here, the only things I got and I truly love them


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2008)

*2004*
Salsabelle - Guacamole e/s
High Tea - So Ceylon MSF

*2005*
D Bohemia - Bagatelle e/s, Prose and Fancy e/s
Gold Play - Gold Deposit MSF, New Vegas MSF, Metal Rock MSF, Stereo Rose MSF 
Ornamentalism - Jewelbright l/g, Hipster l/s
Lingerie - Naked You MSF

*2006*
Culture Bloom - Overgrown e/s, Lavender Sky e/s, Love-Bud e/s, Botanical e/s, Spring Up e/s 
Sweetie Cake - Sweetie Cake quad, Lily White pigment, Peacocked soft sparkle pencil
Sundressing - Relaxing e/s
Lure - Aquavert e/s, Waternymph e/s
She Shines - Sunnydaze pigment, Dazzleray pigment, Azreal Blue pigment, Sunpepper pigment
Turquatic - Purple Shower  e/s, Turquatic e/s
A Muse - Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES, Bright Side/Gallery Gal MES, 
Persona/Screen Vinyl MES, Heat/Element MES
Lip Varnish - Warning l/v
NocturnElle - Entremauve pigment
Jewelescent - Jewelmarine pigment, Jadeye fluidline
Danse - Lightscapade MSF, Aire-de-blu pigment, Pastorale pigment, Pas-de-deux l/g, French Grey e/s, Jete e/s

*2007*
BLM -  Mothbrown e/s
Balloonacy - Pandamonuim Eyes quad
Strange Hybrid - Moonflower e/s, Orchidazzle l/s
Moonbathe - Saturnal e/s
Rushmetal - Cocomotion pigment, Mauvement pigment, Off The Radar pigment, Gold Mode pigment
Flashtronic - Ether MES, Quarry MES, Gold Spill MSF
Smoke Signals - Smoking Eyes quad, Smoke Signal pigment
Antiquitease - Sweet Sienna pigment, Mi' Lady MES, Queen's Sin l/s, Red Romp l/g
Metal-X - Plum Electric e/s, Pure Ore e/s, Goldspice e/s, Blitzed glitter liner
Originals - Daisychain e/s, Reflects Antique Gold glitter, 

*2008*
N Collection - Neutral Pink e/s, Remotely Grey e/s
Fafi - Fafi Eyes 1 quad, Fafi Eyes 2 quad, Totally It l/g, Flash-n-Dash l/g 
Heatherette - Style Minx l/g, Lollipop Loving l/s, Hollywood Nights l/s, Pink Pearl pigment,


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

Here come my favourites (you can see when I started with MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ):*

2006*

*Technacolor *- e/s Slip Pink, Zeal
*Plushglass* - Wildly Lush
*Nocturnelle - *e/s Beauty Sleep
*Danse* - e/s Swan Lake, Glissade MSF, pigment Pastorale


*2007*

*Racquel Welch - BP Peaceful*
*Barbie* - Malibu Barbie l/g, BP Pearl Sunshine, Don't be Shy Blush, e/s Springtime Skipper
*Strange Hybrid* - e/s Moonflower, Fleurry blush 
*Moonbathe - *Otherwordly blush
*Sunstrip - *Refined Golden bronzer
*Tendertones* - Take a Hint, Sush!
*C-Shock *- Wondergrass, Big T, Going Bananas e/s
*Flashtronic* - Ether, Mercurial e/s, Global Glow MSF
*Rushmetal - *Pigment Revved-Up
*Smoke Signals *- Smoke Eyes Quad, Silver Fog Pigment
*Blue Storm* - Stormwatch, Cloudburst, Thunder e/s
*Matte² - *Newly Minted, Clarity e/s
*McQueen* - New Vegas MSF, Haunting e/s, Otherwordly PP
*Antiquitease* - Your Ladyship Pigment, Earthly Riches, Engaging, Family Silver MES, Metallic Eyes Palette
*Finery - *Pink Lips x 3
*Of Beauty - *Natural Flare
*Originals - *Parrot e/s, Russian Red l/s, Transparent Teal Glitter


*2008*

*N-Collection* - Light Flush and Warmed MSF, Neutral Pink and Nanogold e/s, 
*Fafi *- Fashion Frenzy Blush, Sugar Trance, Totally It and Cult Fave l/g, Fun n Sexy l/s, IPP Sassed Up
[*] Beauty Powder Blush * - Shy Beauty, Sweetness
*Heatherette* - Hollywood Nights l/s, Starlet Kiss and Style Minx l/g, Trio #1
BP Alpha Girl and Smooth Harmony


----------



## user79 (Apr 19, 2008)

2005:

Rebel Rock - Blue pigment

2006:

Catherine Deneuve Icon - 182 LE buffer brush with chrome handle
A Muse - 15 Minutes lipstick, Shimpagne MSF
Technacolor - Pompous Blue e/s
Rockocco - Accent Red pigment, Rich Ground fluidline
Danse - Corps de Ballets lipglass

2007:

Barbie - Mothbrown eyeshadow
Moonbathe - Firespot eyeshadow
C-Shock: Overrich lipstick
Reflects Glitter - Antique Gold
Anitquitease - Red Romp lipglass
Originals - Clue eyeshadow

2008:

N - Neutral Pink eyeshadow
Fafi - Ermine doll
Heatherette: Pink Pearl pigment, Style Minx lipglass


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2008)

2004:

Rock It: All Girl Pigment
Salsabelle: Parrot e/s
Rococo: Tres Teal MES
Tease Me: Ingenue Blue e/s
Adorn: Courting Rose Lipglass
High Tea: Porcelain Pink

2005:
Madame B: Pollen e/s
D'Bohemia: Deckchair Pigment
Belle Azure: Lucky Green e/s
Ornamentalism: Blue Absinthe e/s
Lingerie: Petticoat MSF

2006:

Sweetie Cake: Sweetie Cake lipglass
Sundressing: Gold Dusk pigment
Lure: Waternymph e/s
She Shines: Dazzleray pigment
A Muse: 15 minutes l/s
Technacolor: Pompous Blue e/s
Rockocco: Rockocco l/s
Nocturnelle: Aloof l/s
Danse: Lightscapade MSF

2007:
Barbie Loves MAC: Moth Brown e/s
Strange Hybrid: Moonflower e/s
Moon Bathe: Claire de Lune e/s
C-Shock: Out to Shock l/s
Blue Storm: Stormwatch e/s
Alexander McQueen: Masque l/s
Antiquitease: Queen's sin l/s
Originals: Charred e/s

2008:

N Collection: 3N Lipstick
Slimshine: Long Stem Rose
Heatherette: Alpha Girl BP


----------



## genica (Apr 19, 2008)

My list would be pretty long so I'll only say my most missed: 2003 MAC for Playboy lipstick in Bunny Pink.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 19, 2008)

*2006*
Pink nail lacquer that came with Pink Noveau l/s from Classic*Classic Coordinates*
Blue Sprinkles nail lacquer from *Sweetie Cake* (I believe)
Tanarama from *Sundressing*
Stroke Of Lust l/s from *Lure*
Persona/Screen Vinyl MES from *A Muse*
Star Iridescent Pressed Powder from *Rockocco*
Elaborate l/g from *Rockocco*
Gemshine lipgelee from *Jewelescent*
Jewelmarine glitter from *Jewelescent*
Mythic Blue Zoomlash mascara from *Jewelescent*

*2007*
Pearl Blossom BP<3 (I now only have half of it because my SILLY friend smacked it out of my hand)
Loves Pink Glimmershimmer (I missed out on this one, but I did try it at the store and I LOVED it!) both from *Barbie Loves MAC*
Otherwordly blush from *Moon Bathe*
Wondergrass e/s from *C-Shock*
#35 lashes from *Lashes*
Parrot from *The Originals*

*2008*
Perky p/p, Girls Will Be Girls and Boom nail lacquers from *FAFI*
Jardin Aires p/m, Fleshpot l/s, 3D Glitter, Lola Devine and $$$$$ Yes nail lacquers from *Heatherette*


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 20, 2008)

It's scary to realize almost ALL my collection is made up of LE items - I haven't been able to afford much of the permanent line!  But I've loved almost everything and have bought at least one thing from almost every colour collection since sniffing MAC-crack.

Here we go!

*2005*
*Wing Tips *- Violet Smoke polish (gotta love swaps!)
*D'Bohemia *- Flash of Flesh l/g, Oceanique e/s
*Belle Azure *- Sexy Sweet l/g
*C-Squeeze *- Sunplosion e/s
*Lustrevision* - Casino e/s
*Rebel Rock *- Living Pink e/s
*Naturally Eccentric* - Entwined l/s, Damzel l/g (loved most items from this collection!)
*Idol Eyes *- Da Bling
*Lingerie *- Of Corset! and Petticoat msf

*2006*
*Culturebloom* - Violet Underground e/k, Overgrown e/s
*Classic Coordinates *- Coral Suite and Duo Pink polishes, Lovemate l/s
*Sweetie Cake* - Sweetie Cake quad
*Lure *- Waternymph e/s and Delphic f/l
*She Shines *- Sunpepper pigment
*Turquatic *- Crystal Rose l/g
*A Muse *- Lithograph, New Weed and Graphic Brown f/l's
*Pattern Maker *- Penned f/l
*Untamed *- Take Wing quad and Poetique
*Technacolor *- Full Flame e/s
*Rockocco *- Ostentatious f/l
*NocturnElle *- Desirous blush
*Danse *- Rite of Spring e/s, Lightscapade msf
*Corps de Couleur *- CdeC quad

*2007*
*Icon Raquel Welch *- 169 brush
*Barbie Loves MAC *- Sweet & Single l/s & Whistle
*Balloonacy *- Pandamonium quad
*Slimshine *- Bare s/shine
*Lightful *- Softwashed pigment
*Strange Hybrid *- Rose Blanc
*C-Shock *- Wondergrass and Going Bananas! shadows
*Novel Twist *- Gadabout l/g (!!)
*Rushmetal *- Thrills l/s
*Smoke Signals *- Raven k/p
*Blue Storm* - Mysterl k/p and Whirlwind n/p
*Alexander McQueen *- Jealous k/p, Pharoah p/p
*Antiquitease *- Your Ladyship, Gold Stroke, Sweet Sienna pigments
*Originals *- Parrot e/s

*2008*
*N Collection *- Neutral Pink e/s, N Colour n/p
*Fafi *- Perky, Girl Friendly, Nice Vice, Cashflow and Rollickin' p/p's
*Beauty Powder Blush *- Sweetness, Joyous, True Romantic, Eversun, Shy Beauty
*Heatherette *- Trio #1


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I'm strictly a piggie and lippie girl so this is almost exclusively those items!

2003 
Tan Ray - Coco Beach pigment

2004
Rock It - All Girl pigment
Lustreful (Asia) - Quietone lipstick
Zoom Lash - Blue Storm pigment

2005
Rebelrock - Blue pigment
Lingerie - Goldenaire pigment
D'Bohemia - Deckchair and Coco pigments
Naturally Eccentric - curiositease lipstick

2006 
Sundressing - Gold Dusk and Softwash Grey pigments
Sweetie Cake - Lily White pigment
She Shines - Night Light & Golders Green pigments
Nocturnelle - Subtle & Entremauve pigments
Culturebloom - Poppy Hop lipstick

2007
BLM - modern miss lipstick, pearl sunshine BP
Smoke Signals - Brew & Mellow Flame lipsticks, Raven & Orpheus kohls, Smoke Signals pigment
McQueen - Jealous & Black Karat kohls
Lightful Asia Colour - Soft Washed & Quietly pigments
Antiquitease - Queens Sin lipstick, Sweet Sienna & Your Ladyship Pigments

2008
pending!! hoping that mutiny and bell bottom blue pigments and port red lipstick will be the knockouts!!_

 
Yur list looks just like what I would have wrote, word for word almost!!!! haha

Thanks


----------



## vcanady (Apr 21, 2008)

I JUST started collecting MAC this January, my collection is like 85% Heatherette since I bought almost everything, haha! But here is my list, I also have a few random items that I have bought at CCOs or E-bay.

*Sweetie Cake:* 
Sweetie Cake l/g

*Rushmetal:*
Cocomotion p/m [Bought this b/c of an FOTD you did, AudreyNicole, and I LOVE it! It's my first pigment and its so pretty].

*C-Shock:*
Going Bananas e/s
Fab & Flashy e/s

*Antiquitease:*
Engaged Mineralize e/s

*N Collection:*
Warmed MSF
Light Flush MSF

*Fafi:*
Utterly Frivolous l/s
Fun N' Sexy l/s
CULT FAVE l/g
Rollickin' PP

*Beauty Powder Blushes:*
Sweetness BPB

*Heatherette:*
Melrose Mood l/s
Trio 1 [just got and I LOVE]
Sock Hop l/g
Starlet Kiss l/g


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 21, 2008)

vcanady said:


> *Rushmetal:*
> Cocomotion p/m [Bought this b/c of an FOTD you did, AudreyNicole, and I LOVE it! It's my first pigment and its so pretty].
> 
> Yay, I am glad you love it!
> ...


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 21, 2008)

*2007*
Icon IV: Raquel Welch: Sultress Eyes Quad  & Peaceful BP
Barbie Loves MAC: Fashionpack l/g, Real Doll l/s & Pearl Sunshine BP
Balloonacy: Pandamonuim Eyes  & Up Note l/s
C-Shock: Big T & Wondergrass e/s
Novel Twist: Out Of Bounds  blush
Painterly: Painterly PP
Smoke Signals: Smoking Eyes  & Illicit l/g
Blue Storm: Stormwatch 
Matte 2: Flourishing & Blanc type e/s
Antiquitease/ Heirlooms: Brush Sets
The Stylistics: Soft Pout 

*2008*
N Collection: 3N  l/s, 2N l/g, Modest Tone e/s, Rich Flesh e/s, Remotely Grey e/s & Dark Edge e/s 
Fafi for Mac: Hipness blush
Heatherette: Fleshpot l/s, Sock Hop l/g & Lola Devine n/p


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 21, 2008)

2006

Sweetie Cake: April - The quad
Danse: December Lightscapade and Glissade MSFs
Corps De Couleur: December The quad!

2007
Barbie Loves MAC: Feb Springtime skipper, mothbrown, Both beauty powders
Balloonacy: Pandamonium quad and up note lipstick
Hybrid Theory: May Rose Blanc, Moonflower, Showflower quad
Novel Twist: July Softdew Beauty Powder
In 3D: August I adored all the 3d glasses, esp lightswitch
Alexander McQueen for MAC: October Masque LS
Antiquitease: Color Collection - October Family Silver, Sweet Sienna, Your Ladyship, Queen's Sin, Mi'Lady
Antiquitease: Royal Assets - October Cool Eyes Palette
Curiousitease: November Pigment Sets
Sculpt & Shape: December Accentuate/Sculpt rocks my world

2008

Heatherette- Virtually ALL of it!


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

my number 1 favorite collection is the finery collection. i love all the lipsticks and lipglasses in it


----------



## bebs (Apr 25, 2008)

2003*
Tan Ray - Coco Beach 

2004*
Up The Amp - Brick - o - La

2005* 
Fluidline - Blacktrack 
D'bohemia - Deckchair, Coco
Rebel Rock - Blue pigment, Cranberry lipliner 
Lingerie - Goldenaire 

2006*
Sweetie Cake - Apricot Pink, Pinked Mauve, Pink Meringue, Sweetie Cake 
Sun Dressing - pink cabana, gold dusk, softwash gray
She Shines - dazzleray, golders green, sunpepper 
Danse - Danse 

2007* 
Balloonacy - Viz - A - Violet 
Strange Hybrid - Orchidazzle, Strange & Exotic 
Rushmetal - Cocomotion, Mauvement, Gold Mode, Revved - up 
Smoke Signals - Ablaze 
Alaxander Mcqueen - Pagan 

2008* 
Fafi - 210 brush (I wish I had another one of these) 
Heatherette - Lollipop Loving


----------



## nadiya (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm a newcomer too, I only started last December (and really need to cut back!)

2006
Sundressing - Softwash Grey
She Shines - Dazzleray

2007
Strange Hybrid - Jardin Aires
Antiquitease - Sweet Sienna, Gold Stroke, Your Ladyship

2008
N Collection - 2N, 3N and 4N l/s, Neutral Pink, Nanogold, Light Flush
Fafi- Hipness
Beauty Powder Blush - Joyous
Heatherette - Alpha Girl, Style Minx


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 26, 2008)

2006
She Shines: Shimmertime pigment
Zandra Rhodes: Zandra l/s

2007
Raquel Welch: Screenqueen l/s
Barbie Loves MAC: Style it Up l/s
Novel Twist: Pro Brush Set
Flashtronic: Northern Lights MSF, Young Spark l/g
Painterly: Constructivist p/p, Rubenesque p/p
Alexander McQueen: Masque l/s, New Vegas MSF


2008
Fafi: Sassed Up BP
Euristocrats: Rue D'Bois


----------



## melliquor (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know the collections for some of them... so I will just list the products.

Sundressing - Gold Dusk piggie
Coco piggie
Gold Play - Stereo Rose MSF
AMuse - Porcelain Pink MSF
Lingerie - Petticoat MSF
All Girl piggie
Quietly piggie
Softwashed piggie
Rebelrock - Blue piggie

*2007*
Barbie - Pearl Sunshine BP, Sweetness l/s, Real Doll l/s, Mothbrown e/s, Springtime Skipper e/s, Rocking Chick l/s... *ALL OF BARBIE COLL.*
Balloonacy - Fun Fun l/s
Strange Hybrid - First Bloom l/g, Rose Blanc, Moonflower
Antiquitease - Your Ladyship piggie


*2008*
Fafi - Sugar Trance l/g
Heatherette - Sock Hop l/g, Lolipop Loving, Mood Ring


----------



## Moxy (Sep 30, 2008)

*2006

*Lure(june) - Haunting f/l, Delphic f/l*

2007*

Barbie loves MAC (february) - Don't be shy blush, Pearl Sunshine Beauty powder
Slimshine (april) - Funshine
Moon Bathe (may) - Ritzy! glimmershimmer, Elaborate l/g
Painterly (august) - Rubenesque p/p, Greenstroke p/p, Blackground p/p
Plushlash (september) - Plushblack

*2008*

Slimshine (february) - Missy, Funshine
Fafi for MAC (february) - Utterly frivolous lipstick, Sassed Up iridescent pressed powder, mini clear bag
Euristocrats (march) - London Life l/s
Strobe (march) - Strobe cream
Heatherette (march) - Dual edge eye-liner (black and torquise)
Naughty Nauticals (may) - Mutiny pigment
Dazzleglass (may) - Steppin' out
Tendertones (may) - Take a hint, E-Z Baby, Pucker, Honey Bare
Cool Heat (june) - Warm Cill e/s, Gulf stream e/s, Cool heat e/s, Blue flame e/s
Sonic Chic (july) - Dainty mineralized blush
Electroflash (july) - Play on Plums mes, Cultureclash l/g, Major Minor l/g
Suite Array - Miss Fortune eyeliner


----------



## aimee (Sep 30, 2008)

These are my 2008 faves

Rollicking and Perky Paint Pot (both from Fafi)
Hipness Blush (Fafi)
Light Flush MSF (N-Collection)
Mutiny Pigment (Naughty Neuticals)
Every Single Dazzleglass (Dazzleglasses)
EZ-Baby Tendertone (Tendertones 2008)
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator (Future Earth)
Pleasantry Mineralize Blush (Sonic Chic)
Gulf Stream, Cool Heat, Blue Flame, Solar White Eyeshadows (Cool Heat)
Sea & Sky MES (Electroflash)
Cult of Cherry Lipglass (Cult of Cherry)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 6, 2010)

I just want to update and bump this thread... I love reading about everyone's favorite products


----------



## SweetAngel (Apr 6, 2010)

2004:
Rock It: All Girl Pigment
Salsabelle: Parrot e/s
High Tea: Jasmine e/s

2005:
Madame B: Moth Brown e/s
Lingerie: Petticoat MSF

2006:
Sweetie Cake: Sweetie Cake lipglass
Danse: Lightscapade MSF

2007:
Moon Bathe: Honeymoon l/s
Antiquitease: Sweet Sienna Pigment

2008:
N Collection: 3N l/s
Heatherette: Lollipop Loving l/s

2009:
Sugarsweet: Peppermint Patti Nail Polish, Perfect Topping MSF
Rose Romance: Way to Love l/s

2010:
Colour Forecast: Pigment Stacked! 1
Liberty of London: Shell Pearl Beauty Powder, Blue India Nail Polish


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, I will continue now!

My highlights!

2009:

*Chill*
l/g Snowscene
e/s Wintersky
e/s Mont Black

*Dame Edna*
Eye Trio Wisteria 
Eye Trio Royal Tour
l/g Possum Nose Pink

*Hello Kitty*
blush Tippy
blush Fun & Games
l/g Nice Kitty
l/g Sweet Strawberry
l/s Strayin'
l/s Big Bow
Eye Palette Too Dolly

*Sugarsweet*
e/s Aquavert
MSF Perfect Topping
n/p Peppermint Patty

*Viva Glam VI SE*

*Rose Romance*
BP Summer Rose
BP Blush Of Youth
l/g Magnetique

*Double Dazzle*
d/g Smile
d/g Goldyrocks

*Style Warriors*
BPB On A Mission
Bronzer Solar Riche
e/s Vibrant Grape
e/s Bright Future
l/s Purple Rite

*Love That Look*
One-Off
Rated R
Fashion Groupie
Strike A Pose

*Makeup Art Cosmetics*
Quad Photo Realism
Quad In The Gallery
e/s Off Page
e/s Purple Shower
e/s Violet Trance

*Jin Soon Choi*
Cool Reserve!!
Beyond Jealous
Dry Martini

*Fall Trend*
Quad Tone Grey
l/g So This Season

*Style Black*
MES Young Punk
Cinderfella
Blue Flame
n/p Baby Goth Girl

*Love Lace*
e/s Love Lace
e/s Suave Intentions
e/s Hypnotizing
n/p Light Affair

2010

*Warm and Cozy*
n/p Dim The Lights
MSF By Candlelight
TLC Feelin' Good

*Spring Colour Forecast*
Purple Quad
n/p Galore Pink
n/p Malibu Peach
l/s Laugh A Lot
l/g Lavender Wind
l/g ChaCha
Blush Ombres Ripe Peach

*Viva Glam Gaga*

*GMLOL*
BP Shell Peral
blush Dirty Plum
e/s Birds & Berries
l/s Blooming Lovely
n/p Blue India


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 6, 2010)

I started collecting mainly in 2007. Before that I just bought perm staples from MAC.

*2007*

*Barbie* - Mothbrown e/s, Pearl Blossom bp
*Strange Hybrid* - Rose Blanc e/s, Strange Hybrid l/s
*Moonbath *- Otherwordly blush
*C-Shock - *Pomposity l/s*
Smoke Signals *- Smoke Signal p/m
*Mattenes - *Powersuite and Rougette
*Matte 2* - Graphology, Clarity, Copperplate, Blanc Type
*Antiquitease* - Your Ladyship p/m

*2008*

*N-Collection* - 3N l/s
*Fafi *- High Top l/s, Cash Flow p/p
*Heatherette* - Lollipop Lovin l/s 
*Cool Heat* - Gulf Stream e/s, Solar White e/s
*Neo Sci Fi* - Evening Aura e/s, X-Rocks blush
*Star Flash* - Smoke n Diamond e/s
*Cult of Cherry* - So Scarlet l/s, Kirch Matten, Cult of Cherry l/g
*Holiday Collex* - Stark Naked blush

*2009*

*BBR*- Marquise D' l/s
*Rose Romance* - Silverthorn e/s
*Sugar Sweet *- St Germain l/s
*Love That Look* - Rated R and One Off e/s
*Style Black* - all MES, Black GPS, Night Violet mattene
*Love Lace* - Light Affair n/p

*2010*

*Spring Color Forecast* - Fresh Salmon and Bubblegum lipsticks
*Too Fabulous* - Naked and In Synch Liners
*Give Me Liberty of London* - Prim n proper blush, Shell pearl bp
*Art Supplies *- Undercurrent Pearlglide, Dirty and below gound GPS


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

2007-

*Antiquitease-
*your ladyship pigment

2008-

*cool heat*-
cool heat
climate blue

*naughty naughticals-*
bell bottom blue pigment
mutiny pigment
party mate lipstick

*fafi-*
hipness blush
strawbaby lipstick

*Heatherette-*
lollipop loving lipstick

*Neo sci fi-*
spaced out blush

*cult of cherry-*
so scarlet lipstick
jampacked gloss

2009

*bbr-*
blonde msf
redhead msf
alls fair lipstick

*chill-*
snowscene gloss
velum shadow

*hello kitty-*
sweet strawberry gloss
pink fish tlc
big bow lipstick
*
sugarsweet-*
perfect topping msf


----------



## Care (Apr 7, 2010)

I was touch and go prior to 2008, so i'm going to exclude it (I did however pick up a lot of stuff from my CCO for earlier collections)


2008:
N Collection:  3N lipstick, Neutral Pink eyeshadow

Heatherette:  Lollipop Loving lipstick, Alpha Girl BP, Sock Hop lipglass

Dazzleglass:  Like everything from this collection lol

Naughty Nauticals:  Illegal Cargo eyeshadow, Shore Leave eyeshadow

Neo Sci-Fi:  Naked Space lipglass, all 5 eyeshadows

Tendertones <333333:  Honey Bare, Take a Hint, Pucker

Cool Heat:  Solar White eyeshadow, Gentle Simmer slimshine

Sonic Chic:  Pleasantry MB

Starflash:  Dreammaker, Grand Entrance, Mink & Sable eyeshadows

Cult Of Cherry: Spiced Chocolate quad

Overrich: Antiqued Green, Heritage Rouge, Copperbeam pigments

Manish:  the eyeshadow palette

Chill:  Arctic Grey, Wintersky, Vellum eyeshadows, Snowscene lipglass, Frozen Dream lipglass

2009:
Brunette Blonde Redhead Collection :  Blonde MSF, Redhead MSF

Creme Team Collection:  Shy Girl lipstick

Hello Kitty and Kitty Kouture Collections:  Strayin' lipstick (JUST now appreciating it!), HK Soft Vanity Case (Traincase), my HK brush cup (sold the brushes though)

Sugarsweet: Perfect Topping MSF

Double Dazzle:  Goldirocks, Moth To Flame dazzleglasses

Love That Look:  STyle Snob, One Off eyeshadows

MAC: Noteriety quad

Trend F/W: Tone Grey quad

Love Lace: Hypnotizing eyeshadow


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm kinda new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2009

*Brunettte Blonde Redhead*
Red Devil l/g
Strawberry Blonde l/g

*Hello Kitty*
Pink Fish TLC
Popster TLC
Too Dolly Palette
Tippy BPB

*Sugarsweet*
Aquavert e/s
Stars 'n' Rockets e/s
Perfect Topping MSF
Refined MSF

*Rose Romance*
A Rose Romance l/s
Magnetique l/g

*Naked Honey
*Naked Honey Fragrance

*Graphic Garden*
Fresh Cut Palette
Graphic Garden Palette
*
Makeup Art Cosmetics
*Maira's Mood e/s 
Artistic License Technakohl liner

2010

*MAC in Lillyland*
Joie-De-Vivre Cremeblend Blush 
So Sweet, So Easy Cremeblend Blush
Florida Cremeblend Blush

*Spring Colour Forecast*
Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre
Bubblegum l/s

*Give me Liberty of London*
Shell pearl BP
Summer Rose BP
Give me liberty of London e/s
Ever hip l/s
Petals & Peacocks l/s


----------

